# Hilltops Hayseed "Bubba"



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

I am looking for info, stories about Bubba (the dog) and his offspring. Anyone who saw him run or trained with him I would love to hear about him and what he was like.

Thanks


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I saw Sylvia McClure and her dog Gracie, who is a Bubba daughter run last fall at RRiver FT and was very impressed with the dog, very nice marking dog


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, it was a long time ago. When Bubba was a pup, John would stop here to run a few tests. I remember one day when he had been to Des Moines for something and stopped to run a real technical single (or blind - aren't they the same for FT training?). It was the third place he trained that day. Bubba smashed it.

Bubba won a derby and open before he was 2. I attended his second birthday party for a while, but had a litter of pups whelping, so didn't stay long.

John has since build a wonderful training place of his own. Makes my little back yard seem like a postage stamp.

John is a good trainer. I usually don't understand what he tells me, but he gets results. Bubba and he were a team. Match made in heaven.

There's still semen if you want a Bubba pup.

Mine's getting old: http://www.math.uiowa.edu/~stroyan/Shohola/dinah.htm


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

You can find some info on gooddoginfo


----------



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

I own a female out of one of the last breedings of Bubba and she is very nice. She is anything I have ever wanted in a dog. She will train all day 7 days a week is intelligent can take pressure but does not need it, has a big motor, calm in the house, handles like a dream, and best of all lights out marker!! Her only limitation is her trainer , Her pups from her one litter seem to have the goods as well.

I would take another Bubba pup in a heartbeat!


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone. Anybody know where to get pics of him.


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a male out of Bubba, he will be 11 in June. Good looking dog (yes I'm prejudiced, but it's the truth). good marker and has the best nose I've ever seen on a lab. Slowing down but still has ALL his drive. HRCH Hunters' Way Guns of Autumn (Gunnar).


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Here ya go Tim...


http://www.stonypointkennels.com/Bubba.htm

I think my boy looks a lot like his grandpa. 

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/laker2/butch14months.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/laker2/butchprofile14month.jpg


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I own a Bubba grandson out of Drake. My Hatch is a good marking dog, was slow to mature mentally but has really come on in the last 6 mos. Responds better to low pressure and consistent insistance to doing things right through attrition when appropriate rather than heavy collar pressure. Hatch is a large, athletic dog with nice style & big water entry. And he was 3rd in the SW GA Am last weekend along with an open JAM. Hatch is a fox red.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Bubba sires good pups...


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Luke is a Bubba grandson with Bubba being on the top side. Luke is just about handling land blinds as well as most Finished dogs, and able to hack through some very long cold blinds pretty well for a dog that just turned a year old in January. 

Luke has an unbelievable bottom on him and he's built like a tank. He's pretty quiet at the line but has this unnerving desire to squeal his wheels out of the gate when running blinds. If this is what Bubba was like all I can say is WOW!


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

I judged at "Bubbaland", which is John Pease's beautiful training property, reportedly earned from Bubba's popular stud duties.

The dog in the picture below is my dog Major, Bubba's grandson by NFC Drake. He's fun.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Granddaddy said:


> I own a Bubba grandson out of Drake. My Hatch is a good marking dog, was slow to mature mentally but has really come on in the last 6 mos. Responds better to low pressure and consistent insistance to doing things right through attrition when appropriate rather than heavy collar pressure. Hatch is a large, athletic dog with nice style & big water entry. And he was 3rd in the SW GA Am last weekend along with an open JAM. Hatch is a fox red.


The reason for the thread was to learn more about my dogs pedigree. My dog Ely is a Bubba Grandson as well. Sounds alot like your guy David. He has never required much pressure or attrition. 

Mike I did not realize your new guy was a Hayseed grandson. Hes been a good one so far hasnt he? 

Thanks for the pic Greg. Yes Bubba throws some good ones.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

High Mileage Hilltops Hustle- a bubba product- they just don't come any better- we would love another bubba dog today 
Hustle is 10- acts 2 and will still work all day- sleeps on the couch at night Dumb us we neutered him at 2 over a bad hip 
dave Kress


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

I remember judging Bubba at Mid Illinois. He was pretty young then & was running the Open. We had a pretty tough quad with a bird that was just giving dogs fits to find in a marshy area. He had a pretty good hunt on that one bird, but was called back for the land blind.

John brought him up to line & spent a few seconds getting him pointed just so & then kicked him off. That dog could take a line like few dogs I've ever watched--especially because he continued on that line until John decided to move him a skosh to the right or left. As I recall, he lined the blind that day. When he was on his way back from the blind, I congratulated John on such a nice blind. His reply: "_He knew I was mad at him over that mark in the first, so he just had to make it up to me by lining the blind!_"


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Is that the trial when he broke his leg?

Those two were a team!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't believe he was injured in any way. It was just funny to hear John talk to him like he was another human! Probably spring 1996-7.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

It's often funny to hear John talk, period. ;-) Bubba understood him and John understood Bubba.

Bubba broke his leg at Mecco Mines one trial. Had trouble with it on and off the rest of his life, though he lived a long and thoroughly loved one. He had a special place in the back seat of the truck (rarely riding in the dog box) or living room sofa.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

willson said:


> I judged at "Bubbaland", which is John Pease's beautiful training property, reportedly earned from Bubba's popular stud duties.
> 
> The dog in the picture below is my dog Major, Bubba's grandson by NFC Drake. He's fun.


Hi

What a great water entry.

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

Wonder how much semen is i would love to have a female out of him.


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

willson said:


> I judged at "Bubbaland", which is John Pease's beautiful training property, reportedly earned from Bubba's popular stud duties.
> 
> The dog in the picture below is my dog Major, Bubba's grandson by NFC Drake. He's fun.


WOW.....Houston....We have liftoff !!!! 

Where are his wings? Love the pic!


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks, I can't take credit for the picture. A friend snapped a series of 4 pictures of that retrieve into the Skunk River in Iowa. He was going for the go bird of a triple in a test.

He can really jump!

He has a ton of go but is also very steady at the line.

Here he is sitting still. Sorry for the oversizing.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Anyone interested in stories or semen should just call John Pease.


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Great looking dog Wilson


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Well that's my dog's Grandpappy too, but my dog doesn't have a water entry like that! Wow. My dog tend to hit the water like a tank, he just muscles/trips his way in going for the mark.


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

This is the 4 picture series of the water retrieve shown earlier taken by Fritz Baier. Notice the big oak in the background for perspective on the distance. Fritz has one of his photos of his dog Beamer in the 2010 Pheasants Forever calendar.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Very cool pics.


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

I got to watch at the KY trial where he ran his last derby and won sunday then was still in open and won that also. Nice weekend for sure. The last series very difficult water marks Quad, three retired, Bubba face down on all four marks. Very impressive dog, rode in passenger seat along side John. After winning this open John was offered huge sum for him, kept Bubba were he belonged.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

He wasn't offered what he asked  ... Led a good life with John, too.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

This one is related, although a tad back some.

Her name, "Hot-Ta-Molly Deez SH", and the name fits!!!! 

3 years old and training is going much better than I thought it would! She is a fireball!!


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got a few pics of Hilltops Hayseed..Bubba...Tim, My Bubba ..Son of Hilltops Hayseed was bred by Paul Amesquita. He called me the other day...and we had a lovely talk. He lived not too far from the Hilltop Kennel and took several pics of Bubba and his female(Your Ely's Grandmum) while she was there being bred to Bubba...
All nice Pics...


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Just got the email with the pics, very nice. Thanks Karen.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

RedstarKennels said:


> I've got a few pics of Hilltops Hayseed..Bubba...Tim, My Bubba ..Son of Hilltops Hayseed was bred by Paul Amesquita. He called me the other day...and we had a lovely talk. He lived not too far from the Hilltop Kennel and took several pics of Bubba and his female(Your Ely's Grandmum) while she was there being bred to Bubba...
> All nice Pics...





TIM DOANE said:


> Just got the email with the pics, very nice. Thanks Karen.


Ok you two no holding out on us others that have pups from that line! I expect some pics too!


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

So Sorry Joe, Didn't mean to exclude you....Send me your email in a PM...and I'll send em on to you..as Your Special Guy "JR" is "One of the Gang"!!! Also sounds like Longevity is in the Gene Pool. My Bubba at 11 is still a go get er...and hardly a gray hair.
Karen


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

RedstarKennels said:


> I've got a few pics of Hilltops Hayseed..Bubba...Tim, My Bubba ..Son of Hilltops Hayseed was bred by Paul Amesquita. He called me the other day...and we had a lovely talk. He lived not too far from the Hilltop Kennel and took several pics of Bubba and his female(Your Ely's Grandmum) while she was there being bred to Bubba...
> All nice Pics...


Could you e-mail me those pics Karen?
I'd love to see them.  Greg...


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Greg,
Sent you the pics...Enjoy and Kisses to Butch!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

RedstarKennels said:


> Greg,
> Sent you the pics...Enjoy and Kisses to Butch!


Thanks Karen. 
I sure see a lot of Bubba when I look at Butch...


----------



## Sporty (Aug 15, 2013)

TIM DOANE said:


> I am looking for info, stories about Bubba (the dog) and his offspring. Anyone who saw him run or trained with him I would love to hear about him and what he was like.
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

I purchased one of Bubba's pups some 16 years ago. His registered name is Hayseeds Laker. (a gentleman brought him to us in Edina from Grinnell Iowa.)
I'm no longer able to locate his paperwork but he was born (as best I remember) in July. He's yellow and had amazing stamina in his younger days. He was never involved in field competition but was our family dog, a tremendous pheasant dog, very fast learner and would stay in the water at our cabin for hours on-end. 
A couple pictures on the wed page are a dead ringer of him. If I didn't know better, I'd say the pictures were of him.
I'm saddened the sun's setting fast for him. He's hands down the best dog I've ever owned.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Bubba would climb a tree rather than run around it. I have seen that in several of his pups, as well.

JS


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

To Sporty.... 16 years, just WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!!!! And what an incredible life he is living! Good on ya!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

I had the privilege and pleasure to be judging the open on the weekend that Bubba won the derby and the open. He's an awesome dog


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

John used to train at Brad Smith's in the spring and I had the opportunity to train with him. I also watched him win the Open at Sooner which I think titled him. He smoked a waterblind from hell that required a long entry where you had to give the dog a cast and he went out of sight for about eight seconds. He was either in the water or out of the blind. Most failed it but Bubba took a beautiful line and smoked it in three whistles. Bubba was a good marker, not a big dog if I recall, but very smart. Brad liked to set up real hard stuff that would eat dogs up. He set one mark up that was damn near impossible. We had been trying to do this for several days and John showed up. We ran our dogs on it and they failed miserably again, and Brad asked John if he wanted to try it and John said, "No, that's all right. Why should I think he can do that if it's that damn hard!" We all had a big laugh about it. John was a smart trainer, and Bubba was a solid dog. I don't remember him being a fire breather, but ran well, swam well and hunted in a tight pattern. Basically everything you want in a good dog that handles well....


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Tim West said:


> John used to train at Brad Smith's in the spring and I had the opportunity to train with him. I also watched him win the Open at Sooner which I think titled him. He smoked a waterblind from hell that required a long entry where you had to give the dog a cast and he went out of sight for about eight seconds. He was either in the water or out of the blind. Most failed it but Bubba took a beautiful line and smoked it in three whistles. Bubba was a good marker, not a big dog if I recall, but very smart. Brad liked to set up real hard stuff that would eat dogs up. He set one mark up that was damn near impossible. We had been trying to do this for several days and John showed up. We ran our dogs on it and they failed miserably again, and Brad asked John if he wanted to try it and John said, "No, that's all right. Why should I think he can do that if it's that damn hard!" We all had a big laugh about it. John was a smart trainer, and Bubba was a solid dog. I don't remember him being a fire breather, but ran well, swam well and hunted in a tight pattern. Basically everything you want in a good dog that handles well....


I love to hear dogs who understand and do their own things on what they have learned and put us in our own world......


----------



## awolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

The black female in my avatar photo is a Bubba daughter. Wouldn't give her up for anything. Once in a lifetime dog.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I have had 2 Bubba daughters. Both were hellofa dogs. My Baby dawg was the best marking dog I have seen bar none. Her daughter Voodoo sired by my Maxx was really coming on strong for 4in JH) when I unfortunately lost her to torsion. Right now is the first time that I don't have a dog in my kennel that does not carry Bubba blood. May have to check about breeding a Maxx X Rudy female I have to him to get the Bubba back....


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2014)

I have followed this thread for some time, but have never posted. Recent happenings prompt me to finally post. I had a son of Bubba, via a breeder/trainer in Northern Indiana. He passed away Saturday after a long 14 1/2 year life. He was a happy and friendly dog that had an outstanding personality, was a joy to hunt with and was part of our family. Wea Creek Rascal (Mack) looked a great deal like Bubba and I will always consider myself blessed to have had him as my hunting buddy and part of our family. Glad this thread exists.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Hustle or Hustle Bug or NMHx4 High Mileage Hilltops Hustle MNHx5 GMHR MH (ca22) MH (94) 

Hustle ! 

The Heart Dog- he stays in the side yard now where we can see him as we exit the house or coming up the drive 

Hustle - the pick pup at 600. Shipped in from Kermit and Nancy and all we asked was for a good pup and we got Hustle 
Hustle - with a bad hip and auto immune disease and still whomever comes to our kennel is compared to Hustle 

We tried to breed our Faith to Bubba but it didnt take 
If a breeding with Bubba comes along please call 
Dk


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Tim, I had the pleasure of judging Bubba in the open at Bluegrass Ret. Club with Harold Bruninga (my friend and deceased) on the weekend he won the open and derby. He was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The ones (Bubba sired offspring.) I have watched are usually good markers. Then there's the lights out marker in Gracie. Oh to have one with a set of peepers like her.


----------



## awolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

For those interested, I may have a yellow female pup available from my Bubba daughter. She'll be ready for a new home this summer. Looks like she'll be a darker yellow.


----------



## 1 Big B (Mar 6, 2008)

First off let me say I' don't post very often, but this thread really peaked my interest. I too have a Bubba grandson (pictured in my avatar). He has been the best dog I've ever owned and taken me to places I never thought I could get to. When I read all the posts I could relate to them all. This thread made me smile.


----------

